# are nylon ad polyester safe for rabbits?



## BaileyBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

Are they dangerous if bunnies consume them?


----------



## JBun (Feb 15, 2015)

If they aren't sprayed with any dangerous treatments or chemicals such as fire retardant, then toxicity wise they should be safe. However, foreign objects being ingested do pose a digestive risk to rabbits. Carpet fibers, strings, foam pieces, plastic, even excessive amounts of cardboard being consumed, have all been known to cause GI stasis or blockages in rabbits. So for rabbits that are big chewers and are at risk of consuming things they shouldn't, extra care needs to be taken to prevent this from occurring. Small little nibbles in things aren't usually a problem. It's when larger pieces are being chewed and swallowed that creates the risk.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2015)

Contra-indicated for chewers.


----------

